# Best value snow foam lance



## zx96 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been reading up on old posts re snow foam lances and read conflicting advice, many said get the Autobrite snowfoam HD lance with Magifoam..

but then others said this was just branded and to get a cheap lance. Any recommendations on where to buy these best value cheaper lances?

Please can someone clarify which I would be best going for, I just want to use it to pre wash my car once a week with a Nilfisk C110 I am getting (I assume the chemical bottle this comes with is no good?)..

Thank you


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

steve_from_wath is probably the best person to advise. Might be worth dropping him a PM.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I went for one off of fleabay for £25 delivered, its the same style as the named (branded) ones, that was over a year ago and is still working flawlessly. If it breaks I'll be buying the same again.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah they're pretty much all the same.

I've had both branded and the £25 eBay one and they're pretty much identical.


----------



## zx96 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks so much guys, I found this for £23:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...-Bosch-/151329579074?var=&hash=item233bf22042

Would I be best with Magifoam or something else and where do you guys normally find the best value place to buy foam is?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

zx96 said:


> Thanks so much guys, I found this for £23:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...-Bosch-/151329579074?var=&hash=item233bf22042
> 
> Would I be best with Magifoam or something else and where do you guys normally find the best value place to buy foam is?


That's pretty much exactly what I use.

RE snow foam, I like Angelwax Fast Foam, the 5ltr is about £20 and lasts ages. Although I hear AF's Avalanche is good as well, but haven't used it.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i use one off ebay with the nilfisk fitment and its awesome  havnt had it long though but it seems pretty solid


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I bought mine from http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/pressurewasherpartsuk?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2754 - it was £15 delivered - works a treat.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

My Car with a £20 direct hoses one, Nilfisk C110 and AS ultramousse (50ml topped up with 450ml water)



its Black BTW


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

I would agree 1 from the bay works absolutely fine & angelwax fast foam is brilliant.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah all much of a muchness for the lance such as the one in your link.

Foam plenty out there, i wouldn't bother with the autobrite magi foam personally still need to use mine up as just tried it when first got it and thick foam but for me naff all cleaning.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*This is from an old test i did... using lance such as your looking at and my nilfisk 120c.​*
*Ok Folks after having to wait 3 weeks and 800 Miles before i could get to wash the Polo...














































Yeah certainly a candidate for some snow foaming action...:lol:

So why not a bit of a comparison test....:thumb:

So Rinsed with the power washer and then some side by sides....

These are all in lance bottles in neat form and will be hitting the panels at a mix ration of 1 part product to 25 parts water.

So First Up...

Autosmart Ultra Mousse to the Left...

Autobrite Magifoam to the Right...



















Other Side...

Autosmart Actimousse XLS to the left...

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam to the Right...



















As a Little extra Comparison...

A side by side on the hatch...

Autobrite Magifoam on the left & Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam on the Right...










Now i was going to simply post up the results.. However...

Having Taken a swab of each panel after just one application of foam, left to dwell for 5 minutes and then rinsed off.

The swab was taken and put to one side in order to dry fully overnight and then see what, if any muck had been transferred to the swab.

So What do Folks think will have cleaned the best on this Dirty Car???

Poll is Ended...:thumb:​*​
*Results...​*
*Ok Folks Lets See How Your Votes Compared To Foam Performance.*

*So The Dirt the Foams had to Contend With...*














































*Remember all Foams were used in neat form from the foam lance bottle.

So Actually were dispensed at a mix ratio of 20:1 so Twenty Parts Water to One Part Foam Product.

So....Pads were Swiped from the Bottom of each respective panel as these were the Dirtiest sections although not taken from the actual sill as getting that low risks catching any crud below the sill bottom edge.










Magifoam was Voted Top... It Actually Came Last from my testing.

Autosmart Ultra Mousse was Voted Last... It Actually Came Third.

Autosmart Actimousse XLS Voted Next to Last... It Actually Came Second Only Just Pipped to the post By the Winner.

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam Voted Second Best... It's Actually the Winner only just Beating XLS.

The Autosmart Ultramousse was Similar Performance to Autobrite Magifoam... But i would put the Ultramousse as Slightly Better.

So From My Testing Magifoam alongside Ultramousse.










Remember the Pads were swiped once through the relevant Panel that had been cleaned.

The Swiped Pads were left to dry in order to see if any Grime was left on the panel after the Foaming and Rinsing.

Here We Have the Second place Actimousse XLS alongside the Winner Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam.










Now although still not fully clean the XLS & Auto-Foam Only left a very miniscule amount behind.

For my own Personal Test, Since i had only just received Magifoam having heard good things about it for what seams like forever, i did a side by side on the Hatch with what i have found to be an excellent foam that being the Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam.

Now the Very Cruddy Hatch had one hit of each product, one on each side again.

This power washed off again after 5 Minutes but this time i swiped each side with each pad twice.

Both did not remove all but again the Bilt Hamber Autofoam Performed the Best.

The Hatch Pad pics seam to have fallen into a Black Hole....:wall:

However they are at the top of this shot...








*


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

As for foam I would use angelwax fast foam, left my cars cleaner than anything else has after doing them at the weekend. The few people I've seen since the weekend have asked what I done to my cars to get them so shiny - all I done was washed them then dried them. Definitely not disappointed by angelwax fast foam.


----------



## Killainstinct (Jul 20, 2014)

In regards to that test thanks for the results!

I've used Bilt Hamber autofoam after the many recommendations on here, the first couple of times I seriosuly thought I had done something wrong it went on the car and fell straight off within a few seconds.

I'd always been used to seeing pictures of heavily foamed cars. However even though it falls of straight away it REALLY does shift the grime and makes the job much easier moving onto the wash stage.


----------

